# Lone King Overdrive Issues



## wrempening (Apr 1, 2022)

Hey guys, 

I have some issues with my lone king build. Sound is coming out, I just don't get as much volume and drive from my build. Volume goes barely over unity and I've already tried different ICs (RC4558P) and with one I get more drive. My other problem is that the tone knob cuts volume almost completely when rolled counter clockwise. I've already reflowed the pots and and the caps but nothing really changed. What should I check? I will upload some photos later on if that helps.

For reference, I bought the kit from the musikding, so here are the parts that I used >> BOM


----------



## JamieJ (Apr 1, 2022)

I would assume you have a incorrect part in place. Check all your resistors and caps against the schematic. It also helps if you attach some pictures of your build.


----------



## wrempening (Apr 3, 2022)

Hi, 

tonight I'll check if I didn't put a wrong resistor somewhere. I double checked and caps should be ok. Also cleaned the board a bit. Got a new soldering wire and had to change the temperature of my iron quite a bit so it got a bit messy at the jacks and power section.


----------



## wrempening (Apr 3, 2022)

I just checked every component and everything is correctly placed. Just reflowed the IC socket connections and taped the back of the tone and body pots just in case they touched the upper pots when placed in the enclosure. The tone knob still cuts volume while turned down but know when the drive is turned all the way up I get a good amount of volume but a bit crush like distortion. Tested it with the two RC4558P I have and with both I got the same effect. Would appreciate any advice!


----------



## Sturdag Lagernathy (Apr 4, 2022)

That 47n above the tone control looks too chewed up to work correctly IME..


----------



## PJS (Apr 4, 2022)

Agreed.  That cap is very suspect


----------



## wrempening (Apr 4, 2022)

Ok, gonna replace it. Do you think the soldering job is too bad? Got pretty roasted on a Facebook pedalbuilder’s group. I know the power section looks really bad, but other than that?

Also some guys mentioned c3 and c4 should be Film caps and not electrolytic. As I ordered it as a kit I would trust the people from musikding to deliver the right components…


----------



## Sturdag Lagernathy (Apr 4, 2022)

Soldering's not great, but so what? It actually makes sound, so I would think most of it is good enough. Besides, soldering is easy to fix!
 Use plenty of heat, move with efficiency, use only as much solder as you need to make a secure "wet" connection. If it bulges or bulbs, you probably have too much.
  I only know from wut I've heard,  but musikding usually sends the right stuff, and I'm sure they'd replace whatever isn't.


----------



## music6000 (Apr 8, 2022)

Do you have insulators under the TONE & BODY Pots so they don't touch the PCB, Insulation tape doesn't work!!!


----------



## Haz (May 8, 2022)

Hello, some special components on this build. Any idea what would could replace BA282 diodes, since I can't find thema anywhere. W25K I can get with W50K +47k resistor across. But what about awkward 82u caps. What if I use 100u?


----------



## wrempening (Jul 6, 2022)

Hey @Haz, sorry for the late reply. I cannot say much about a replacement other than in the BOM from musikding which I posted above, they list  SD101A as a replacement for BA282. Hope this might help!


----------



## wrempening (Jul 6, 2022)

So, after letting this build sit for a few months for letting my frustration cool down, I took the pedal out and reflowed all points and now it seems to work. Is it normal that the pedal does not clean up completely with the drive knob all the way down? It sounds pretty good and its quite loud, so I'm happy I got it to work. I now know my lesson for the next build. Thanks for your input everybody!


----------



## nickquack (Jul 11, 2022)

Haz said:


> View attachment 26082
> 
> Hello, some special components on this build. Any idea what would could replace BA282 diodes, since I can't find thema anywhere. W25K I can get with W50K +47k resistor across. But what about awkward 82u caps. What if I use 100u?


BAS33 diodes are a good replacement, according to AionFX build documents for their own projects. Mouser has them in abundance, though they are EOL and will probably not be stocked anymore after this batch runs out.


----------

